# [EVDL] WarP speed sensor kit



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Can this be connected to a datalogger?
What kind of signal does ti output?



> Ryan Bohm <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi EVeryone,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Can this be connected to a datalogger?
>

This sensor is just that - the sensor. It only provides the signal.

The device that the sensor connects to can provide this sort of feature.
The AutoBlock RPM (http://www.evsource.com/tls_speedsensor.php - at bottom),
does provide logging!


> What kind of signal does ti output?
>

It's a pulse that goes up to the supply voltage. That is, if the supply
voltage is 12V, the signal will go from ground to 12V, corresponding to the
speed of the shaft being measured.

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100125/9c9d3c47/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jeff,


That looks really great, but hard to tell, The pictures are a bit small.
> Do you have any better photos?
>

This one is larger:

http://www.evsource.com/images/speed_sensor/301-WP-AB-RPM.jpg


>
> Also, Will this connect directly to the hairball on a Zilla? Have you
> tried that yet?
>

I haven't tried it, but it should work fine. The only catch might be the
50% duty cycle requirement that the Hairball imposes. The sensor with its
target won't have exactly a 50% duty cycle. This might only affect it at
higher speeds. If anyone wants to give it a try, I'll offer the sensor at a
20% discount, and no-questions return if it doesn't work properly.


>
> A real plus if I can connect it to both the zilla and my Nissan's dash
> tach [Maybe post some possible wiring diagrams  ]
>

The spec sheets on the website should clarify - let me know if not:

http://www.evsource.com/datasheets/speedsensor/wss_specsheet_rev1.2-2.pdf
http://www.evsource.com/datasheets/speedsensor/WarP_Motor_Speed_Sensor.pdf

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100125/49eaf8ce/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ryan (EVSource) wrote:

> This one is larger:
> http://www.evsource.com/images/speed_sensor/301-WP-AB-RPM.jpg
>
>
> 
>> >
>> > Also, Will this connect directly to the hairball on a Zilla? Have you
>> > tried that yet?
>> >
>> 
>
> I haven't tried it, but it should work fine. The only catch might be the
> 50% duty cycle requirement that the Hairball imposes. The sensor with its
> target won't have exactly a 50% duty cycle. This might only affect it at
> higher speeds. If anyone wants to give it a try, I'll offer the sensor at a
> 20% discount, and no-questions return if it doesn't work properly.
> 
heck, I wish I'd known that when I ordered mine! ;-)
(it's just arrived at UK customs, so hopefully I'll have it next week
sometime)

I've got a Z2K, so should be able to run a test pretty quickly once I
get my hands on the kit
>
> 
>> >
>> > A real plus if I can connect it to both the zilla and my Nissan's dash
>> > tach [Maybe post some possible wiring diagrams  ]
>> >
If you have a Zilla, why not use the hairball's tach output to drive the
tachometer in your dash?
It's the "Tach Output" from the hairball (connection no 11 on the
hairball) -
- on my Supra this just connects straight to the tachometer wire that
used to be driven by the engine computer

H.T.H.

Richard (electricmini)
Electric Supra conversion (in progress)
http://www.supralectrix.com/Site/The_Electric_Beast/The_Electric_Beast.html

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> >
> heck, I wish I'd known that when I ordered mine! ;-)
> (it's just arrived at UK customs, so hopefully I'll have it next week
> sometime)
>


>
> I've got a Z2K, so should be able to run a test pretty quickly once I
> get my hands on the kit
>

Just provide the feedback on it, and I'll credit the discount back to you!


> >
> >
> >> >
> >> > A real plus if I can connect it to both the zilla and my Nissan's dash
> >> > tach [Maybe post some possible wiring diagrams  ]
> >> >
> If you have a Zilla, why not use the hairball's tach output to drive the
> tachometer in your dash?
>

Good point, that would be the recommended procedure.

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100129/a4b8feed/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

